# ادخلوا ضروررري محتاجة تعريف المسقط الافقي وخطوات رسم المسقط الافقي



## جنكوما (20 ديسمبر 2008)

حراااااااام عليكم من امس وانا محتاجةتعريفو


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اختي الكريمة 
المسقط الافقي هو كل ما تقع عليه عين الانسان من اعلي بحيث لا يري الا اعلي الشكل او الرسم او المجسم.
ولكن ليس واضحا ان كنت تريدين المسقط الافقي لأي مخطط حتي استطيع اتباع الخطوات معك.


----------



## مايزنر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت جنكوما:
المسقط الأفقي هو عبارة عن قطع للبناء بمستوي أفقي بارتفاع معين (غالباً 120 سم عن الأرض لتوضيح النوافذ)
ومن ثم رسم الجدران التي تقاطعت مع هذا المستوي الأفقي بخط غامق ورسم الخطوط التي تظهر كواجهة بخطوط أرفع ومن ثم تهشير الجدران المقطوعة بطريقة رمزية بحيث تعرف مادة الجسم المقطوع من النظر اليه مباشرة ومن مفاتيح تهشير المسقط...
وأرجو أن يسمح لي الأخ محمد بتوضيح نقطة: بأن ما نراه من الأعلى يطلق عليه اسم الموقع العام أما المسقط الأفقي فهو كما أوضحته في بداية المشاركة، وأرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت المعنى جيداً...
وأي استفسار نحن في الخدمة...


----------



## انس0 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا انس0 واردكم مساعدتى فى واجهات مدارس


----------



## dedo_eng (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخت جنوكاما المسقط الافقي هو كما قال الاخ محمد كل ما تقع عليه العين من اعلى ويظهر على الرسم خطوط تفصل بين المناسيب المختلفة وهو يختلف عن القطاع الافقي في كون القطاع الافقي يبين سماكة الحوائط والعمدة وكل ما يتم قطعه يتم تهشيره بما يدل عليه


----------



## فنون ادم (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير....


----------

